# A quick pic I want to share



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

I dunno why I drew it, probably a fit of boredom or longing or something, but here! Have a from-poor-memory picture of Ram, a halfmoon plakat male I'd dearly love to take home from the local Petco, if only my parents would let me.










The pic really doesn't do his colors justice, they're vibrant and glowy just like a Grid warrior from the original Tron movie. Hence the name.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

wow absolutely amazing!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Really lovely drawing. What program did you use? And how old are you? You're very talented!


----------



## Rex and Flower (Jan 3, 2012)

Aww that's soo cute


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

I love your style  Its adorable!


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

BellasMomma said:


> wow absolutely amazing!


Thanks



GreenTea said:


> Really lovely drawing. What program did you use? And how old are you? You're very talented!


I used Photoshop CS4 with a Wacom Art Tablet. It comes in handy, being a web designer by degree. This was actually the first time I've tried drawing a betta. And I'll be 25 in April. Gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking about it.



Rex and Flower said:


> Aww that's soo cute





miish said:


> I love your style  Its adorable!


Ugh, I know, he's so adorkable. I want to adopt him sooooo badly.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i love it, could you take commissions if you could


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i love it, could you take commissions if you could


Uh, well, I hadn't thought about doing commissions, but I suppose it's a good idea; might give me some funds to buy more betta supplies for my hoarde. I wouldn't know what to charge though, or what sort of things people would ask for. I don't often do art commissions; its usually websites. But yeah, if folks want one, I'll do commissions.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok  in do free art


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Heh, free art is lovely. I'm afraid I haven't got the time to do it though. At least commisions return a value that makes the time spent well-spent. Nothing is certain though. I'll think on the matter some more.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

here's my lastest pic: (of art)
















here is one non-completed (just need the legs and darken areas):


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Oooh, very nice. Better-looking humans than I can do.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

there all from video games, the last one is "ghost" from modern warfare2
the first 2 are from halo (reach) but made up people, armor is from halo  smellsfishies has like the best art i have ever seen 0-0


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll take your word on that. lol. *fiddles with the light settings in photoshop to fix up new pics she took of Ram in the store*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

*New WIP*

I decided that since the first image I posted was rubbish, I'd start anew and do a proper portfolio-quality pic. I got photos of Ram at the store, and here they are in a collaged form:









I'm not sure if some of his coloring, especially around the head and front fins and stuff where it's patchy and gray, is natural coloring or a sign of sickness, as I am uneducated in that field of betta biology as of the moment. But you can see why I named him Ram, yes?

Anyways, I sketched the beginnings of the new image, and have begun cleaning up the lines. My goal is to make a pic good enough to print out and hang on the wall, as I have a frame going spare.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

The head coloration is normal. He has what are called dragon scales, a think set of scales that are a different color than the body almost always. Nice drawing! You gave him a lot of personality.


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh good, I didn't want to be worried he was sick. And thanks! I think lining and coloring the fins will be the most challenging task in the progress of this picture.


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

New progress! Lineart is done. ^^


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Usually commissions are like cost of supplies plus at least minimum wage per hour it took to draw, plus cost of packaging and shipping... so depending on where you are and how much minimum wage is and how long you typically spend on these it might be a good formula for figuring out a decent commission price 

I would totally want a commission from you of my two boys if you did offer to do them, I just have to set up a new paypal as my old one is way out of date... lol adorable drawing!


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol. Good idea, Mandi. I'm sorta using the picture I'm doing currently as a template for possible commissions - seeing how much work it is, how long it takes, whether my hand cramps up, etc. If it goes well I might open for commissions. But I've got a fair amount of other projects as well, so the odds are rare.


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Next update, which is really just a continuation of the last update. Added detailing to the fins and scales, and edited the mouth a bit cuz it looked funky. It looks more like a proper betta now!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

what a pretty blue mustard gas dragon :-D i like him, very pretty. such a cute drawing ;-)


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh I love this so much!!!! LOL I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

It's not completely finished - I have the background to add, and I'm no good at backgrounds, and I might tweak the shading since it kinda altered his colors. But here's the (mostly) finished product.










Those of you with DeviantART accounts can also view it at mine here.

Gonna go soak my wrist now. Painful pain is painful.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing! You're really talented.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

What the heck is wrong with being 25?!  I'm 25. I like the art though. Your talented. I unfortunatly have no talent with computer art. I do human portraits though. I have been getting inspired to draw some bettas though will all this amazing art I have been seeing. I need to break out my Bamboo art pad thing and try computer though....


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing's "wrong" with being 25, but it DOES mean that well... best case scenario? You're life is 1/4 done with, and that can bring lots of scary feelings for many people, myself included.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am not even close to 25 right now  but your art is very nice do you do this on photo shop?


----------



## kesomon (Jan 15, 2012)

Eh, I don't go in for getting older. I still feel like I'm 16 most days, cuz it seems like I should be more accomplished with my life at 25 than I actually am. I still _look _like I'm 16; I hate being short. I don't know how to be 25.

And yes, I did this pic in photoshop CS4 with a wacom tablet.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

Kesomon I'm also 25 and I'm in the exact same position... yeah I'm married at least and we have our own apartment (which we have to scrape by to afford) but I haven't done anything with my life really. Oh well.... but if I had your talent for computer art.... man... That picture is gorgeous. I definitely want to be first on the list if you ever decide to do commissions! I would love a piece of art like that! Start practicing crowntails. LMAO! No really tho, that is wonderful! What a great tribute to a beautiful fish! <3


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

AHHH 1/4the over!! HAHA thats a scary thought. It's all in how you feel though. I had a 70 year old grandfather that trimmed his own trees while balancing on a ladder and re-shingled his own roof.


----------

